# In need of a clean up.



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is aset of BMW 850i wheels ,that i was told were not bad :doublesho :doublesho 





































Will have to see how they come up.
Just priced the bolts up from Germany not bl##dy cheap Approx £1.75 each.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like a right state to me! Cannot wait to see the afters.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Will start them next week.
Will keep you updated ( unless they are crap  )


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

whoa, these are a right state!! whats the owner's idea of "bad"?! :doublesho


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

Gd luck with those, like dave said, i'd hate to see the owners "bad" then!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ohh...love before and after alloy pics!  

those mini wheels you did before were awesome


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing these done!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Progress being made.*

So far,
Wheels have been acid dipped.

This is how they came out.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I guess acid would always have that kind of effect on alloys though Mark?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Starting to prep*

Now stating to rub all the machine marks out + all the corrosion.


















3 hours later ( and that's just 1 wheel ).

Ready for the first stage of polishing


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Blimey! Your work never fails to impress!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Here we go,
First stage of polish, with the course wheel and grey compound.









This is after 3 stages of polishing.



















Now all / any black spurs ( that's polish compound marks )will be rubbed out by hand,
Then 2 more stages of machine polishing will be carried out.
Before final hand polish and sealant.

getting thier :thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I guess acid would always have that kind of effect on alloys though Mark?


It's fine, much easier and cleaner for me to have dipped.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Blimey! Your work never fails to impress!


That's nothing so far


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I thought my polished alloys were still looking "good", but after seeing those (and you still have 3 more stages to go!) I can see I'll need to take them off and tart them up again.

dave


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, i guess it helps if you have a good set of wheels to work on. But thats some impressive work


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Wow, i guess it helps if you have a good set of wheels to work on. But thats some impressive work


Yes, but even good wheels come to me in a very bad state most of the time :wave:


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thats absolutely stunning, amazing work!!


----------



## Randall (Jan 18, 2006)

Some good work there myxa, and love seeing the stages when people go about refurbing wheels (being a vag owner and all) - looking forward to the next update

Rich


----------



## charlievarley (Jul 22, 2006)

Can't wait to see em after some polish... keep the pic coming buddy


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Now ready for prime painting the inside rim.










Here's the painfull part, Getting rid of these machine cut lines, what a ball ache


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking awesome mate, top work


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

top work. they will be sweet when you have finished.


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

There starting to look good, think i'll have to come and see you next time i'm in Nottingham and asses my wheels :thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

jonboy said:


> There starting to look good, think i'll have to come and see you next time i'm in Nottingham and asses my wheels :thumb:


No problem matey:wave:

After 5 hours per rim , i would hope they are better


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

myxa said:


> No problem matey:wave:
> 
> After 5 hours per rim , i would hope they are better


Thinking of having the front of the spokes polished, so i'll call in and get your opinion


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

jonboy said:


> Thinking of having the front of the spokes polished, so i'll call in and get your opinion


Ok, have you got any pictures of the wheels in question ( so i can get an idea)


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

myxa said:


> Ok, have you got any pictures of the wheels in question ( so i can get an idea)


Hows this there 20" by the way


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Well what a transforation


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

seen these in the flesh tonight, and they are looking excellent


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> seen these in the flesh tonight, and they are looking excellent


Thanks, 
And thank you for bringing the pc round :thumb: as soon as i get the transformer, I will let you know how i get on.
Mark

ps. finished the 4th wheel and painted the inner rims since then


----------



## justin666 (Mar 9, 2006)

- crazy - some great work there - looking forward to the end result


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*all done lol*

Here we go. 
All 4 17" rims polished, finished off with a New wheel polish / sealant ## Rim Wax from SmartWax##, USA. Seems very good:thumb: 
Inner rims painted black.
Centre's powder coated gloss black.
Picture show's a wheel built up with new chrome bolts and nuts ( without the centre cap, also gloss black ).
Customer collected last night, over the moon with them.
As soon as i receive a picture of the car( BMW 850 i ), i will show that too.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

wow, I almost want to buy a set of wheels just to see you do them up!


----------

